

I Can't Code and You Can't Sell Crap [video] - MichaelAO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzoncSjNdvM

======
michaelpinto
there's the mistaken notion that only a sales person can run a company. and
while in some industries this is true, it isn't always true. in fact even if
you look at tech many companies are engineer driven and not sales driven. in
fact that was steve jobs critique of where apple went wrong before he took
over. the key thing is knowing what you don't know, and then having that
ability to find people who do.

~~~
gamechangr
I agree...somewhat. Sales is the most important thing that has to happen. I
don't think that you have to be an engineers OR "A sales person". Many
engineers are focused on sales.

~~~
michaelpinto
It depends on how you define sales and who you are selling to: So in a B2B
company you can be a soft spoken Bill Gates, but perhaps in a consumer company
you need a bit of a showboat like a Steve Jobs. But also some companies don't
really "do sales" in the traditional sense — think of a utility or a
conglomerate as two examples where sales isn't something you directly manage.
Also you have to scale, so the real sales effort could be as much in the HR
level of things in terms of doing recruitment as in the actually selling of
services or products.

